# January 2013 Book Group Count



## LauraB

*In Progress*

The Daily Chronological Bible,NKJV kindle
Mists of Proficies ,

*Completed*
The Forest House 
The Lady of Avalon 
 The Firebrand , a novel of Avalon
A Murder on the Appian Way: A Novel of Ancient Rome 
 Missing in Massilia a Novel of Ancient Rome.


----------



## Geemont

*NO.**TITLE**AUTHOR**SUBJECT**FORMAT**LENGTH**FINISHED**RATING*1. _Mortality _Christoper HitchensMemoirKindle 982 locations 01/01/20134.99 Stars2. _A Man of Misconceptions: The Life of an Eccentric in an Age of Change _John GlassieBiographyDTB 333 pages 01/04/20133.25 Stars3. _I'm Starved for You _Margaret AtwoodNovellaKindle 749 locations 01/05/20133.50 Stars4. _How the Garcia Girls Lost Their Accents _Julia AlvarezNovelDTB 307 pages 01/06/20133.00 Stars5. _Shakedown _James EllroyCrimeKindle 772 locations 01/07/20133.99 Stars6. _A Kiss Before Dying _Ira LevinCrimeKindle 3687 locations 01/13/20133.99 Stars7. _The Better Angels of Our Nature: Why Violence Has Declined _Steven PinkerPsychologyAudio 36:43 hours 01/20/20134.75 Stars8. _The Guns of Avalon _Roger ZelaznyScience FictionAudio 6:29 hours 01/24/20134.00 Stars9. _The Last Lion: Alone, 1932-1940 _William ManchesterBiographyKindle 16072 locations 01/27/20135.00 Stars10. _Guns _Stephen KingEssaysKindle 340 locations 01/27/20133.50 Stars11. _Swann's Way _Marcel ProustNovelKindle 8008 locations 01/31/20134.25 Stars12. _Arguably _Christoper HitchensEssaysKindle 11996 locations  Currently Reading13. _Death in the City of Light: The Serial Killer of Nazi-Occupied Paris _David KingHistoryAudio 13:54 hours  Currently Reading14. _Still Forms on Foxfield _Joan SlonczewskiScience FictionDTB 214 pages  Currently Reading
[br]
***** Reading Stats For 2013 *****

* FORMAT** JAN** FEB** MAR** APR** MAY** JUN** JUL** AUG** SEP** OCT** NOV** DEC** TOTAL*Locations30,610​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​30,610​Pages640​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​640​Audio43:12​0:00​0:00​0:00​0:00​0:00​0:00​0:00​0:00​0:00​0:00​0:00​43:12​


----------



## drenfrow

*Date Finished **Book **Author **Loc./Pages **Genre **Format **Rating *1/3 The Princess Bride William Golden 6033 loc. Fantasy Kindle * ★★★★★ *1/3 Her Royal Spyness Rhys Bowen 336 pp. MysteryAudio * ★★★★ *1/5 The Borders of Infinity Lois McMaster Bujold 1195 loc. Science Fiction Kindle * ★★★★★ *1/9 Brothers in Arms Lois McMaster Bujold 4146 loc. Science Fiction Kindle * ★★★★ *1/10 A Charmed Death Madelyn Alt 289 pp. Mystery Paper * ★★★ *1/12 Blood Rites Jim Butcher 372 pp. Urban Fantasy Audio * ★★★★ *1/18 Neuromancer William Gibson 4795 loc. Science Fiction Kindle * ★★★★ *1/19 Dreaming of the Bones Deborah Crombie 416 pp. Mystery Kindle * ★★★★ *1/19 Old Man's War John Scalzi 355 pp. Science Fiction Audio * ★★★ *1/24 Beautiful Ruins Jess Walter 337 pp. General Fiction Audio * ★★★★★ *1/25 Mirror Dance Lois McMaster Bujold 8620 loc. Science Fiction Kindle * ★★★★★ *1/26 Just a Geek Wil Wheaton 304 pp. Non Fiction Kindle * ★★★★ *1/29 Curiosity Thrilled the Cat Sofie Kelly 324 pp. Mystery Paper * ★★★ *1/30 Nice Girls Don't Live Forever Molly Harper 324 pp. Urban Fantasy Audio * ★★★★ *


----------



## Geoffrey

Here's my spot

*January Reading List*
1. *Upsetting the Balance (Worldwar, Book Three) - Harry Turtledove* - Science Fiction - 10364 locations - Finished Jan 02
2. *Astonishing X-Men Vol. 1: Gifted - Josh Whedon* - Graphic Novel - 2956 locations - Finished Jan 05
3. *Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children - Ransom Riggs* - Dark Fantasy - 4262 locations - Finished Jan 05
4. *A Note in the Margin - Isabelle Rowan* - M/M Romance - 5577 locations - Finished Jan 07
5. *Striking the Balance (Worldwar, Book Four) - Harry Turtledove* - Science Fiction - 104424 locations - finished Jan 12
6. *Rider - Peter J Merrigan* - Thriller - 4544 locations - finished Jan 14
*Neuromancer - William Gibson* - Science Fiction - 4795 locations - 20% abandoned
7. *The Landlord - Jeff Erno* - M/M Romance - 3612 locations - finished Jan 16
8. *Rides a Dread Legiona - Raymond E. Feist* - Fantasy - 6189 locations - 61% complete

*January TBR List*
9. *Riddley Walker - Russell Hoban* - Apocalypse
10. *http://www.amazon.com/dp/ /?tag=kbpst-20 - Prime Selection* - 
11. *http://www.amazon.com/dp/ /?tag=kbpst-20 - Backlist Selection* - 
12. *http://www.amazon.com/dp/ /?tag=kbpst-20 - * - 
13. *http://www.amazon.com/dp/ /?tag=kbpst-20 - * -


----------



## cagnes

*In Progress....*
 
Days of Blood & Starlight (Daughter of Smoke and Bone) by Laini Taylor (516 pages)

*Read in January....*
    
1. Scent of Magic (The Healers) by Maria V. Snyder (419 pages) 1/1
2. The Seduction of Elliot McBride (Mackenzies Series) by Jennifer Ashley (320 pages) 1/6
3. Mistress of Rome by Kate Quinn (483 pages) 1/9
4. Rogue in Texas (Rogues in Texas) by Lorraine Heath (390 pages) 1/10
5. Lumberjack In Love by Penny Watson (115 pages) 1/12
6. The Snow Child: A Novel by Eowyn Ivey (404 pages) 1/14
7. An On Dublin Street Christmas by Samantha Young 1/14


----------



## mistyd107

1.1105 Yakima Street(Cedar Cove, #11)-Debbie Macomber 366 Pgs 5.544 Loc (1/1/13-1/5/13)3/5 stars
2.1225 Christmas Tree Lane(Cedar Cove, #12)-Debbie Macomber 283 Pgs 3,077 Loc (1/5/13-1/11/13)3/5 stars
3.Escape from the World Trade Center-Leslie Haskin's 74 pgs 1,425 loc (1/12/13)2/5 stars
4.Cloudland-Joseph Olshan 294 pgs 4.824 loc (1/12/13-1/19/13)3/5 stars
5.Fifty Shades of Grey(Kindle Bundle)-E.L. James 0 pgs 0 loc(1/20/13-1/26/13)2.5 stars
6.Fifty Shades Darker(Kindle Bundle)-E.L James 0 pgs 0 loc(1/26/13-1/31/13)3/5 stars


----------



## Maxx

January 2013

1.  Shadow of the Wind (DTB) as of 1/1/13 on page 56
2.  Anna Dressed in Blood (audiobook) as of 1/1/13 on page 128
3.  Flight Behavior (audiobook) as of 1/1/13 on page 256, completed 1/12/13, 435 pages read
4.  Wool 2 (kindle) as of 1/1/13 on page 20, completed 1/19/13, 40 pages read
5.  This is How You Lose Her (audiobook) began 1/12/13, completed 1/19/13, 224 pages read
6.  Wool 3 (kiindle) began 1/19/13, completed 1/31/13, 93 pages read
7.  Cloud Atlas (audiobook) began 1/19/13, as of 1/31/12 on page 333

January Pages Read:  1125
January Books Read:  4
2013 Pages Read:  1125
2013 Books Read:  4


----------



## Toby

Happy New Year! 
1.1. Better Than Catnip by Ruth Hartman 1/3/13
2.2. Greyhound by Steffan Piper 1/6/13
3.3. The Cow in the Parking Lot: A Zen Approach to Overcoming Anger by Susan Edmiston and Leonard Scheff 1/9/13
4.4. iPad All-in-One For Dummies (6 Books in 1) by Nancy Muir 1/13/13
5.5. Heaventide by K. J. Katze 1/13/13
6.6. Home by Morning by Alexis Harrington 1/15/13
7.7. Yoga for Pain Relief: Simple Practces to Calm Your Mind and Heal Your Chronic Pain (The New Harbinger Whole-Body) by Kelly Mc Gonigal 1/24/13
8.8. Mr. Penumbra's 24-Hour Bookstore: A Novel by Robin Sloan 1/31/13
9.9. Kindle Fire HD Manuel: The Essential Guide To Getting The Most Out of Your Kindle Device by Jake Jacobs


----------



## kaotickitten

It's been awhile but I'm in this again



1. Lonesome Town Ricky Nelson and the Real Story of "America's Favorite Family" Jim Brady DTB 696 pgs 1-7-13
2.Pups in Tea Cups: Tales of "Littleness" overcoming BIG odds Carolyn McCray Kindle 2104 locs 1-8-13
3.Apothecary's Daughter, The Julie Klassen Audio 10h 41m 1-14-13
4.The Eyes of the Dragon Stephen King Audio 10h 22m 1-17-13
5.So You Don't Want to Go to Church Anymore: An Unexpected Journey Wayne Jacobsen DTB 178 pgs 1-21-13


----------



## chipotle

Leave it to Cleavage by Wendy Wax - good
Knit One Purl One by Gil McNeil - good
Who's the Boss by Jill Shalvis - okay
Within Reach by Sarah Mayberry - okay
Almost Amish by Nancy Sleeth - okay
Style on a Shoestring by Andy Paige - good
101 Things I Hate About Your House by James Swan - okay
Clark Howard's Living Large in Lean Times - okay
Death of a Halloween Witch (Jaine Austen #13) by Laura Levine - okay
First Comes Marriage (Huxtable #1) by Mary Balogh - good
Pampered to Death (Jaine Austen #12) by Laura Levine - okay
Fifty Shades of Grey by EL James - eh
The One-Minute Organizer: A to Z Storage Solutions by Donna Smallin - good


----------



## gina1230

1.  Bite Me by Christopher Moore (Audible)
2.  Bared to You by Sylvia day (Audible)
3.  Bonded by Blood by Laurie London (Audible)
4.  Burning Up (library kindle ebook)
5.  As the Earl Desires by Lorraine Heath (kindle)
6.  Every Breath She Takes by Norah Wilson (Amazon Prime)
7.  Falling For Gracie by Susan Mallery (Audible)
8.  Wicked Ties by Shayla Black (Audible)
9.  What Do You Say to a Naked Elf? by Cheryl Sterling (pbk)


----------



## Jaasy

Happy New Year (204 Books read in 2012)

1.1    More Than Memories by Kristen James, finished***
2.2    The Wedding Gift (Four Weddings and a Fiasco, Book 1) by Lucy Kevin, finished***
3.3    The Wedding Dance (Four Weddings and a Fiasco, Book 2) by Lucy Kevin, finished****
4.4    The Wedding Song (Four Weddings and a Fiasco, Book 3) by Lucy Kevin, finished****    
5.5    The Wedding Dress (Four Weddings and a Fiasco, Book 4) by Lucy Kevin, finished****
6.6    The Wedding Kiss (Four Weddings and a Fiasco, Book 5) by Lucy Kevin, finished*****
7.7    Dark Star by Roslyn Hardy Holcomb, finished****
8.8    Judgment (The Jury Series) by Lee Goldberg, finished****
9.9    Adjourned (The Jury Series) by Lee Goldberg, finished****
10.10 Payback (The Jury Series) by Lee Goldberg, finished****
11.11 Guilty (The Jury Series) by Lee Goldberg, finished****
12.12 Treasure by Shaunta Kenerly, finished****
13.13 Disarm (Disarm Series) by June Gray, finished****
14.14 Beseige (Disarm Series) by June Gray, finished****
15.15 Retreat (Disarm Series) by June Gray, finished****
16.16 The Henry Sessions (Disarm Series) By June Gray, finished****
17.17 Engage (Disarm Series) By June Gray, finished****
18.18 Capture (Disarm Series) By June Gray, finished****
19.19 Guaranteed Justice by M.A. Comley, finished****
20.20 Dangerous Consequences by Lisa Renee Johnson, finished****


----------



## joanne29

New Year

1. The Duck Commander Family by Willie Robertson 274 pgs. 01/02/2013      cute
2. My Last Step Backward by Tashs Schuh 270 pgs 01/19      inspiring
3. Behind the Woodpile by Emily Rosenbaum 211 pgs. 01/25/2013       very well written


----------



## izzy

1. Friends With Boys by Faith Erin Hicks (1/3) 
2. Master Of The Mountain by Cherise Sinclair (1/2-1/3)
3. The Lost Prince by Julia Kagawa (12/24-1/7)
4. To Command And Collar by Cherise Sinclair (1/1-1/
5. Stalk Me by Jillian Dodd (1/8-1/9)
6. Stranded by J.C. Valentine (1/9) 
7. Outlander by Diana Gabaldon (1/08-1/17)
8. That Boy By Jillian Dodd (1/1
9. On Dublin Street by Samantha Young (1/19-1/19)
10. Uses for Boys by Erica Lorraine Scheidt (1/20-1/21)
11. Secrets Exposed by Lisa Renne Jones (1/22-1/25)
12. Wild Man by Kristen Ashley (1/21-1/26)
13. Shadow Woman by Linda Howard (1/20-1/29)
14. Wallbanger by Alice Clayton (1/27-1/30)
15. Some Like It Wicked by Carole Mortimer (1/30-1/31)

Reading:
Hot Secrets by Lisa Renee Jones (1/26-1/--)


----------



## mooshie78

1.  The Walking Dead Compendium Volume 2 (Started 12/25)
2  The Color of Magic--Terry Prachett (Started 12/26).
3.  The Song of Achilles-- Madeline Miller


Finished 41 books in 2011; 27 in 2012


----------

